# FreeBSD HOST and  Windows XP Guest ?



## holo (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

I use FreeBSD 7.2 installed on my notebook.

I need use Windows XP for 3 weeks but I dont want a multiboot.

Somebody know if I can install Vmware Server to provide a virtualisation of Win XP ( I think it should possible to install linux port to manage Vmware Server) ?

If somebody has an another solution...

Thanks for your help


----------



## vivek (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/virtualization-host.html


----------



## SirDice (Sep 4, 2009)

holo said:
			
		

> Somebody know if I can install Vmware Server to provide a virtualisation of Win XP


Yes, you can easily install an XP guest on VMWare server. Unfortunately you can't use VMWare server on a FreeBSD host.

An alternative however is emulators/virtualbox. It's not entirely feature complete yet but it should work.


----------



## netrookie (Sep 4, 2009)

i really don't think it's a good way to install xp in a virtualbox
or vmware which is not completely supported on freebsd.
The best way to use xp and freebsd and ensure their efficiency
is to install both of them on your disk, and use xp to boot freebsd, not freebsd to xp or use grub to manager your MBR,
that's the way i do with my notebook, xp is everything, especially
in China.


----------



## zeiz (Sep 5, 2009)

I would say not XP itself is everywhere but software written for M$ is everywhere so that we cannot even connect to some websites without flash etc. 
My fried familiar with computers for at least 30 years works with windoze.
"Why to make life complicated?" - he says...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> I would say not XP itself is everywhere but software written for M$ is everywhere so that we cannot even connect to some websites without flash etc.


Flash works fine on fbsd.



> My fried familiar with computers for at least 30 years works with windoze.


That's simply not possible as Windows only exists about 15 years.


----------



## fonz (Sep 5, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Flash works fine on fbsd.


That must be a recent accomplishment then. Guess it means I have some work to do now...

Alphons


----------



## holo (Sep 6, 2009)

*Sure ! The handbook !*



			
				vivek said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/virtualization-host.html



I, alway,  forget to read the hanbook in English.

Virtualisation is not translate in the french Handbook.

Thans a lot !


----------



## zeiz (Sep 6, 2009)

> That's simply not possible as Windows only exists about 15 years.


My apologies: I should write "my friend...has been working...since..."  
I meant the OS of his choice is Windows. Now, after many years of computer experience.

```
Flash works fine on fbsd.
```
Mostly yes. Sometimes doesn't. The flashplayer isn't native and sometimes issues arise from Linux side. Sometimes a site says: "...you have ...r32 but you must have r152..." or similar. 

My OS of choice is FreeBSD, but I still have XP in multiboot (with gag as boot manager) and as vmware guest OS on Ubuntu.
I realize that everybody understands everything, so I feel sorry for that post: I just got frustrated a bit after next try of Base (OOo-3.1.1)...
So coming back to the thread topic I could suggest this:
http://www.freshports.org/emulators/win4bsd
without a license it works for exactly 3 weeks


----------

